# TCM - '60s Bikini Beach Movie Day



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

A whole flock of those cheesey beach flicks with Annette Funicello, Frankie Avalon, Troy Donohue, Pamela Tiffin, James Darren, Paul Lynde and others.


----------

